# P. metallica Time-Lapsed molt & pics



## robc (Sep 20, 2009)

I had a HUGE surprise, I found my sub-adult male P. metallica up at the top of the enclosure molting, he molted 30 days ago!! I thought this would be his mature molt but I was wrong, he is over 5" and not mature.

[YOUTUBE]nChVkiwIFzA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Sep 20, 2009)

Is it just me or does that metallica look female-ish?


----------



## jcornish86 (Sep 20, 2009)

Wicked!!!!! i will have u know it was rob's videos that got me in this hobby. Keep them coming! Any chances of a Blue Fang update?


----------



## ZergFront (Sep 20, 2009)

Very pretty. If it's a boy, it's gonna be a big one!


----------



## Koh_ (Sep 20, 2009)

Noexcuse4you said:


> Is it just me or does that metallica look female-ish?


no worry .same here. you are not alone


----------



## robc (Sep 20, 2009)

Noexcuse4you said:


> Is it just me or does that metallica look female-ish?


Okay>>>I am not crazy then LOL...I thought the same but didn't want to look like a idiot....the Folio looks female....but themolt was tore up pretty bad....time for a sex pic!!!


----------



## robc (Sep 20, 2009)

Noexcuse4you said:


> Is it just me or does that metallica look female-ish?


Here you go:


----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 20, 2009)

These are _really_ awesome... maybe you can get a real close 
carapace shot sometime... definite wallpaper material.. he is beautiful!! 
Wait_ it's_ beautiful.. 
'it' for now.. LOL

<<EDIT>> OK you simply _can't_ get better shots than these for sexing this way..


----------



## robc (Sep 20, 2009)

Miss Bianca said:


> These are _really_ awesome... maybe you can get a real close
> carapace shot sometime... definite wallpaper material.. he is beautiful!!
> Wait_ it's_ beautiful..
> 'it' for now.. LOL


Carpace shot...here you go...trhis a female:


----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh wowwww.. super! 

Good looks Rob!


----------



## robc (Sep 20, 2009)

Miss Bianca said:


> Oh wowwww.. super!
> 
> Good looks Rob!


Gotta love the Gooty!!!


----------



## micheldied (Sep 20, 2009)

would be awesome if he turned out a she.
its amazing.


----------



## Teal (Sep 20, 2009)

*Stunning T! That time lapse video was great! *


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats on the female Rob.


----------



## robc (Sep 20, 2009)

Spyder 1.0 said:


> Congrats on the female Rob.


Looks pretty straight across....we will se what others think to!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Sep 20, 2009)

ventral shots look male.


----------



## DDaake (Sep 20, 2009)

Impressive. You Rock!........can i have it? SURRENDER THE GOOTY!!:worship:


----------



## robc (Sep 20, 2009)

DDaake said:


> Impressive. You Rock!........can i have it? SURRENDER THE GOOTY!!:worship:


Why not LOL


----------



## UrbanJungles (Sep 20, 2009)

You might as well name that one RuPaul because he's a she.


----------



## robc (Sep 20, 2009)

UrbanJungles said:


> You might as well name that one RuPaul because he's a she.


Hell yeah!!!!!!!!!!!:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Sukai94 (Sep 20, 2009)

This is my new favorite molting video! I love his odd molting spot choice. It is great because we can see him!

That would be crazy if Dennis turned out to be a girl. I'll cross my fingers but I am not holding my breath! haha  

He...I mean it, looks beautiful...er handsome...ah! You know what I mean!


----------



## robc (Sep 20, 2009)

Sukai94 said:


> This is my new favorite molting video! I love his odd molting spot choice. It is great because we can see him!
> 
> That would be crazy if Dennis turned out to be a girl. I'll cross my fingers but I am not holding my breath! haha
> 
> He...I mean it, looks beautiful...er handsome...ah! You know what I mean!


I thinking of the song from Aerosmith "Dude looks like a lady"


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Sep 20, 2009)

So I attached you're ventral, and right below that is my ladies ventral. I think that is a pretty easy comparison. 

You have a male. No question about it.










My female,


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Sep 20, 2009)

tricky tricky

At least he isn't mature yet


----------



## Loudog760 (Sep 20, 2009)

Crazy cool


----------



## robc (Sep 20, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> So I attached you're ventral, and right below that is my ladies ventral. I think that is a pretty easy comparison.
> 
> You have a male. No question about it.


Thank you Ryan....male is fine with me....I appreciate your post!!:clap: :clap:I do have to say tht the folio stripe got me LOL


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Sep 20, 2009)

I never pay attention to dorsal patterns. When you look at the ventral shot on you're T you can see how closed off the furrow is and how obviously different it is from a female.
I thought you had a female too? When you get bored take a picture of her and look at differences between her and your male. 

My mm metallica is right at 6" and I have seen some near 7" before so I am not overly suprised that you're male did not mature on this molt.


----------



## robc (Sep 20, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> I never pay attention to dorsal patterns. When you look at the ventral shot on you're T you can see how closed off the furrow is and how obviously different it is from a female.
> I thought you had a female too? When you get bored take a picture of her and look at differences between her and your male.
> 
> My mm metallica is right at 6" and I have seen some near 7" before so I am not overly suprised that you're male did not mature on this molt.


Lesson learned LoL...I will take a pic.....7"   ....that is big.....I just thought he would Mature....my other MM is 5"...he must be a runt LOL


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have had two metallica mature males myself, one at 6.5" one at 6".


----------



## robc (Sep 20, 2009)

You are right!!! i see the difference LOL

*My Female 6"*







*Dennis:*


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well maybe this thread will help a few people out in the ventral sexing department. 
Everyone but Protectyaaaneck and myself that is.


----------



## Koh_ (Sep 20, 2009)

yeap.. just came back to this thread and  the ventral shot looks definitely male. 
robc. you got a nice pair then.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Sep 21, 2009)

Yep, it's pretty easy to tell once you put them side by side.  

Btw Ryan my male just molted again, he's getting big, I wouldn't be surprised if he matured in his next molt or two.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Sep 21, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Yep, it's pretty easy to tell once you put them side by side.
> 
> Btw Ryan my male just molted again, he's getting big, I wouldn't be surprised if he matured in his next molt or two.


Awesome! 
I am doing the waiting dance over here myself. The closer I am to succeeding the harder it is to wait!


----------



## Tapahtyn (Sep 22, 2009)

beautiful metallica!!  That is so on my wish list.............maybe Xmas


----------

